# More Error 07 - Nor recovereable??



## gianfri (Jun 20, 2005)

For the first time I have received an Error 07 while trying to watch a recorded program. The error affects all the programs recorded before the date when the error occurred (last night). So now I have 14 (!) recorded programs that cannot be watched! I did a soft reboot and let the system stand in the off position over night, but this morning nothing changed, the programs still cannot be played back. Newly recorded programs seem to work fine.

Any progress on how to fix this SERIOUS bug? Needless to say the family, from wife to kids, is in revolt.

Thanks,

Gianfranco


----------



## johnstred (Aug 8, 2005)

I have never been able to recover a 07 error in spite of all the tips to reboot.... sorry about the bad news, but I lost everything that ever had a 07 error.


----------



## Mike Johnson (Jan 16, 2005)

I asked for an update a while back but I haven't heard anything. I'll ask again.


----------



## fdelin (Nov 14, 2005)

I had never had an error 7 till the latest update now I get alot of them. I followed another person's advice and tried deleting other programs and then starting the error 7 programs and that has had a rather high success rate. However combined with my remote 2 troubles I'm wondering if there isn't something wrong with my 942.


----------



## MichaelGS (Aug 19, 2005)

I had Error 7 on couple of programs over the weekend. I completely unplugged the 942 for about 30 seconds and then restarted it.

After it completed its reboot, I opened the recording that was giving me the error. It showed the error the first time.....but I was able to open it and play the program.

Also the Error 7 message went away from the program info menu. I have been able to play it a number of times without any further errors.


----------



## cocokola (Jan 16, 2003)

I started getting error 07 as well on several programs. This is crazy!


----------



## Mike Johnson (Jan 16, 2005)

Well, I asked again, but there is no update on this problem. It _IS_ being worked on, so hang in there....


----------



## Gary Noonan (Oct 14, 2005)

My 942 several weeks ago began giving the 07 error and telling me it could not open some recorded programs--even for those for which I had earlier watched part of the recording. Recently it has changed to giving me error 01 when recordings can not be retrieved. Dish tech today said that error 01 and 07 mean the same--recorded program gone. Tech said this is a known issue being worked on. I suspect it came with one of the software upgrades becase I originally had no errors and could always watch a recorded program.


----------



## LtMunst (Aug 24, 2005)

Gary Noonan said:


> My 942 several weeks ago began giving the 07 error and telling me it could not open some recorded programs--even for those for which I had earlier watched part of the recording. Recently it has changed to giving me error 01 when recordings can not be retrieved. Dish tech today said that error 01 and 07 mean the same--recorded program gone. Tech said this is a known issue being worked on. I suspect it came with one of the software upgrades becase I originally had no errors and could always watch a recorded program.


Before you give up, do a reboot. When you open up the recording, it will still say Error 07, but there is a good chance it will play fine. I have yet to lose a recording permanently due to an error 07.


----------



## kspeters (Aug 12, 2003)

MichaelGS said:


> I had Error 7 on couple of programs over the weekend. I completely unplugged the 942 for about 30 seconds and then restarted it.
> 
> After it completed its reboot, I opened the recording that was giving me the error. It showed the error the first time.....but I was able to open it and play the program.
> 
> Also the Error 7 message went away from the program info menu. I have been able to play it a number of times without any further errors.


I have the same thing happening on mine.


----------



## Mike Johnson (Jan 16, 2005)

I've also been told to try forcing an update by changing the the update time to about five minutes in the future (MENU-5-8). Let the receiver do it's full update and reboot. Sometimes that will make the Error 07 events playable.


----------

